
Are We Sitting Ourselves to Death? - MarlonPro
http://gma.yahoo.com/sitting-ourselves-death-study-says-cutting-couch-tv-212319096--abc-news-wellness.html
======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4222500>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4223808>

